

IntelliJ IDEA Minimal Survival Guide - rdemmer
http://hadihariri.com/2014/01/06/intellij-idea-minimal-survival-guide/

======
finishingmove
This is more of an in-depth guide :)

I've used two of JetBrains' other IDEs, and there's really not that much to
"learn", especially if you're coming from another IDE.The benefits are sweet
though.

------
laureny
If this is "minimal", I don't want to see the full guide.

